# Classical Music Film Clip (Mozart is a great composer)



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

From the Barber of Siberia. Whether you like Mozart or not this will make you laugh.


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

"I don't give a ***** about Mozart", "his music is full of clichés".


----------

